# Penn 704Z handle needed.



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a Penn 704Z with a broken handle. Does anyone have a handle for this reel they would like to sell? It was broken by my wife who placed the rod in a holder where the ice chest could slide back into the handle.

Thanks,


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

google scotts bait and tackle, they may have one...i think they are still availible


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I've got a couple if you are still looking.

PM me.

Joraca


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

cc


----------

